# Chicago- Rescued Rat babies looking for forever homes!



## khoskey (Apr 14, 2015)

I recently rescued 5 babies from what was leftover of an accidental litter. Currently, they are a little over 5 weeks old, and searching for forever homes in the Chicago-land area! There are 3 boys and 2 girls. Two of the boys are champagne hooded, and one champagne berkshire. One girl is champagne hooded and the other is a black berkshire baby. I attached pictures of the ratties from last week! 

Please help me find forever homes for these sweet munchkins! 

Link to the craigslist post: https://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/pet/5001998371.html


----------

